# Gunz online cannot find patch info



## flamingjerk (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.gunzfactor.com/forums/f18/208289-cannot_find_patch_info.html

there is a link to the problem information, i cannot log in and that has screenshots... i tried everything can someone help me please:4-dontkno

Thankyou


----------



## Kiite (Oct 12, 2008)

the best way .. just back ur pc to ... like some date go > start> all programs > acesories > system tools > rebacking windows (don't know how to said it in english language .. i have diffrenert type of windows, i mena language) ... Soz for my english , anyway i had this errors on mine two computers.. and i did it and now it's work perfect  

after u do it .. just start gunz ... and it's update from 0  it will take like 5-10 mins (if u got this error again .. just press again start game, pn page or luncher)


----------

